
Better Way to Prevent Image Hotlinking with .htaccess - greatrin
http://www.tutsplanet.com/better-way-prevent-image-hotlinking-htaccess-736/
======
Sunset
What needs to happen is a built in setting in the most popular browsers that
would always give the referrer to the server be the main domain itself.

I know there are addons for this, but this needs to come standard.

